# Rest in Peace, Murlow<3



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

October 13th 2014-September 27th 2016

Just shy of 2 years, you were my heart rat. My one and only heart rat. We had just gotten rid of those pesky abcesses, I suspect they led to an infection inside that the amox just couldn't clear up.

I knew yesterday that you were getting slow, you were a thinner rat than you once were, you weren't interested in any yummy snacks, all you wanted to do was cuddle and that's what you did. We spent yesterday cuddling and I'm glad.

You were a happy rat until the end, the only one of my boys who popcorned into their adulthood.

I'll miss you, Moo. I love you and I'll see you again someday.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

What a handsome little man. I'm sorry for your loss.  May he live on forever in your heart and fill your life with happy memories!


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Thank you, he will always have a special place in my heart. They are gone far too soon.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## Love My Rats (Sep 3, 2015)

sorry for your loss I just lost my heart rat Summer so I know what you are going through


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Love My Rats said:


> sorry for your loss I just lost my heart rat Summer so I know what you are going through


Aweh. So sorry, it really sucks. In the spring we're going to bury him along with my boyfriend's heart rat in a big flower pot and plant beautiful flowers.


----------



## MousE190 (Oct 7, 2014)

Murlow, looks a lot like my guy Garrus. ( he is 1 of 3) rats are short changed in lifespan,, but we learn this after we take them in...we give them love, chin rubs. nuggies,,,super treats..they give us a reward,, for bring there,,,,, sorry for your loss,,,sleep Murlow


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Very true. Thank you.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------

